# Vitamin D Inadequacy May Exacerbate Chronic Pain



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

An interesting article at the very least!Brief excerpt:


> Approximately one in four patients who suffer from chronic pain also have inadequate blood levels of vitamin D, possibly contributing to their ongoing pain, according to a new study. Patients lacking sufficient vitamin D also required higher doses of morphine for a longer period of time.


Read the article here:http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/533686/?sc=dwhn


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We've been discussing this topic for a while over here.Jeff


----------

